# aquí, ahí, allí



## herrkeinname

Kann jemand bitte jedem der Adverbien das entsprechende Demonstrativpronomen in jeder Person zuordnen?

Noch eins: In meinem Wörterbuch steht so was: este/esta/esto - dieser/diese/dieses. Es gibt im Spanischen nur 2 Genera - el/uno und la/una, oder?


----------



## Sansiol

Hallo!
Aquí: Hier
Allí: Dort
Ahí: es ist zwischen beiden, es hängt ab von dem Kontext.
Ja, auf Spanisch gibt es nur 2 Genera, das Neutrum benuten wir nur als Pronomen und wird als "lo" übersetzt.


----------



## severin83

Ich verstehe nicht ganz welchen Zusammenhang zwischen den Adverbien "aqui, alli, ahi" und den Demonstrativpronomen "este, esta, esto" du gerne sehen würdest.


----------



## Estopa

severin83 said:


> Ich verstehe nicht ganz welchen Zusammenhang zwischen den Adverbien "aqui, alli, ahi" und den Demonstrativpronomen "este, esta, esto" du gerne sehen würdest.



Wenn es um die Nähe zum Sprecher geht, würde ich sie so in Verbindung bringen:

Este/a => Aquí  (Cerca del hablante)
Ese/a  => Ahí (Cerca del oyente)
Aquel/Aquella => Allí/Allá (Lejos de los dos)

War es das, was du wissen wolltest, herrkeinname?

Gruss


----------



## herrkeinname

Ja, Estopa. Danke für eure Antworten.

Und wann benutzt man z.B. eso oder lo? Es ist mir nicht so ganz klar. El hijo - este hijo, la hija - esta hija, und esto...?


----------



## Sansiol

"Esto / Eso" -> género neutro: siempre se usan como sujeto, nunca como complemento directo.
"Lo"-> es al revés, se usa siempre como complemento directo pero nunca como sujeto de una oración. Ejemplos: 

Esto no está mal //  Eso no está claro // Eso está por ver.
Hay que coger el tren de las 8-> Hay que cogerlo
Mira el partido-> Míralo

Lo siento, hace muchos años que no estudio gramática y no recuerdo los términos en alemán.


----------



## Estopa

Sansiol said:


> "Esto / Eso" -> género neutro: siempre se usan como sujeto, nunca como complemento directo.



Fíjate en estas frases. No siempre es así:

Quiero esto (complemento directo) = Ich möchte das/dieses
Me ha dicho eso (complemento directo) = Er/Sie hat mir das gesagt
No quieren pensar en eso (complemento preposicional) = Sie möchten nicht daran denken.
Le hemos dado a esto un aire completamente nuevo con la obra (complemento indirecto) = Wir haben dem hier ein vollkommen neues Aussehen durch die Bauarbeiten gegeben.

Esto/Eso beziehen sich in der Regel auf etwas, was vorher  erwähnt wurde oder anschließend noch erwähnt wird. Sie entsprechen oft dem deutschen "das" und haben eine abstrakte Bedeutung.

Hoffe, es hilft ein bisschen, aber es ist nicht einfach zu erklären.


----------



## Sansiol

Tienes razón, no había caido en que "esto/eso" se usa también como complemento.


----------

